# Orange County SC 2021 schedule



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 8, 2021)

Orange County SC 2021 Schedule Announcement
					






					www.orangecountysoccer.com
				




days not times, I guess.  games usually start at 7pm


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 16, 2021)

OC has a pre-season game 4/17 against Galaxy2.  Since there's no coverage the fan-lead podcast is going to stream and provide commentary, if you want to check it out.

Note, these guys aren't professionals. don't expect professional video, angles, or commentary. Just passionate fans supporting their team.


----------

